# walnut kiln schedule ?'s for the kiln ops.



## jimmyjames (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi guys I have been reading up quite a bit on kiln schedules for drying walnut lumber that the U.S. department of agriculture has listed. It seems the wet and dry bulb temperatures are pretty high, ranging from 110-160 degrees, these temperatures seem to go against everything I've read about drying your own lumber. I'm assuming a lot of trial and error has gone into producing the huge amount of different kiln schedules for every type of wood imagine able. For those of you that run a kiln have any of you used these kiln schedules and if so how did it turn out? The reason for this is that in a couple months I will have about 6000 board feet of 8/4 walnut that will be ready to kiln and I will be constructing one in the very near future and I don't want to destroy the load


----------



## Kevin (Apr 15, 2013)

With walnut, when I do kiln dry it, I just throw it in and turn on the DH until the wood is down to 7%. I usually air dry walnut but I have dried it in the kiln. Walnut dries about as easily and defect free as any wood you'll every dry. You have to try real hard to screw it up. if you're using a Daren DH kiln just throw the wood in and forget about it. You can run the heat cycle at the end once the wood is dry to kill any bugs, but I never had any bug issues with walnut and never did run a heat cycle.


----------

